# Steel vs. Homesteader??



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

I bought an '05 Wrangler Unlimited with a manual trans.. I am hearing conflicting opinions whether I should put a steel plow on it (Fisher LD) or Homesteader. I will be doing about a dozen driveways to start.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

*plow*

Get the steel or really look into the curtis poly. There is a dealer in billerica mass..A bud had one on his cherokee and loved it..


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

You should consider a Snoway. I have it on my 2000 TJ and am very happy with it. I was doin almost 40 driveways per night last season, never had a problem with it. Its not going to kill your susp. and will plow just like a steel plow. The down pressure system really helps.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

mikelawtown said:


> Get the steel or really look into the curtis poly. There is a dealer in billerica mass..A bud had one on his cherokee and loved it..


I saw the Curtis at at fair and liked it. Where in Bilerica is the dealer?


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

*plow*

495 to woburn st. (not sure the exit # maybe 37 or 39..if your coming from the south take a rt off exit and they are about 1 mile on left..its a welding shop.u will see the plows up high on the left of the building..I highly recomend the setup....good luck keep us informed.. :waving:


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

The Homesteader is out. How about comments about Curtis plows. The mount is the same for the 7' poly as an 8 foot steel and looks heavy duty, but the poly blade and poly edge worry me. I'm trying to get something this week. I need help! BTW the Fisher steel LD and the Curtis poly weigh the same.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

I also like the Curtis plow. I have been seeing a few more around here each year. I haven't used one yet, but they are local and the product seems to be doing well these days.

That being said, Fisher has been the "King" here in New England for a long time. I use a Fisher, and have no reason to change. Even though Curtis is in Worcester, and Fisher is from Rockland, Maine, parts and emergency repairs are more readily found for Fisher in my area. I stock every pin, hose, lightbulb, etc. for my Fisher, so I dont need help often. If I did, though, there are plenty of places to go.

By the way, the Fisher LD comes with a polymer cutting edge, but a steel edge is available for the 7"6" version. I wouldn't be too concerned about polymer components. They've been around for quite awhile, and have some benefits over steel. Poly doesn't rust, and snow doesn't stick to poly like it does to steel.

Bottom line: Buy what is right for you. Sometimes it has more to do with the dealer than the plow. Most of the brands have good stuff these days. The competition is too great not to.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Go with the curtis I have one love it. Go to your local plow dealer and have them put holes in a steel edge for you thats what I did. Works great. Look it up in the search youll see some good pics of my truck and HBradys.

Jason


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. The new Curtis goes on tomorrow!! I will post some pics.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

where are u ending up getting it from?


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

I got it in Worcester, I have a friend that knew someone there. They were $400 cheaper than Billerica, and I put the Timbrens in myself. Curtis turned out to be one of the most expensive out there. I think it will be worth it - it's a nice setup.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

The new Curtis....Thanks to all.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Lookin" good. 

That Curtis should work out great for you. They are forcasting a pretty rough winter from what I hear, so you'll be glad you got it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Lookin good my friend. You may get frustraded with the poly edge, I replaced mine with a fisher for $100.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Just helped my brother set up his 02 Wrangler........... 7' Western Uni-mount up front and 6.5' Daniels pull plow in the rear.

This will be the first year we are using a Jeep for our residential work that we have kept over the years. We try to do commercial-retail work only, but we still do our best to take care of our lawn customers that need snow assistance.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Are you going to keep the poly edge?


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

I have to replace my edge in the next few weeks and am trying to decide which to get a poly or steel edge. The only reason I am even thininking of a poly is, because one of my customers has a big paver drive. But I did that driveway laste year with my steel edge and it seemed ok, I just had to lift it a little.
Does the scrape really change between the two? and How fast does the poly edge wear out?


----------



## Diesel-Man (Dec 15, 2005)

*Timbrens?*



charlg said:


> I got it in Worcester, I have a friend that knew someone there. They were $400 cheaper than Billerica, and I put the Timbrens in myself. Curtis turned out to be one of the most expensive out there. I think it will be worth it - it's a nice setup.


What are Timbrens? Overload Springs? Shocks?


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

They are basically larger rubber "cushions" that bolt in place of yoru stock bumpstocks and keep the front end from squatting when a heavy loads placed on the front. So basically the suspension rests on these rubber "cushions"


----------

